# Animal rights march in Portugal



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

As expats many of us are shocked and appalled by the treatment of animals, particularly dogs, in Portugal. All of my neighbours have dogs and ALL are tied up outside all day without any exercise or social interaction. It breaks my heart. 

Well I have found out that there are 2 organisations trying to make sure animal rights are given a higher priority on the political agenda and they have organised a march in Lisbon on April 9th. The march starts at Campo Pequeno and goes to Assembleia da República, from 15:00 until 17:00.

For more information, go to the website Animal They also have a Facebook group.

Please make it if you can and bring all your friends!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

*would like to help*

we have launched a new website that is non profit making and we advertise for free and would help your cause, our site is ???? we would tell you but new to this forum and fear if we say our site we might get struck off, but would love to help your cause we get 10,000 visits a month and only 6 weeks old


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

I would like to know the website.....


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

sunnydelight said:


> we have launched a new website that is non profit making and we advertise for free and would help your cause, our site is ???? we would tell you but new to this forum and fear if we say our site we might get struck off, but would love to help your cause we get 10,000 visits a month and only 6 weeks old


Hi Sunnydelight

That would be great, thank you! I'm not too sure of the rules either but, just to be on the safe side, perhaps you could send me and Margot a private message?

Thanks


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

jellybean said:


> As expats many of us are shocked and appalled by the treatment of animals, particularly dogs, in Portugal. All of my neighbours have dogs and ALL are tied up outside all day without any exercise or social interaction. It breaks my heart.
> 
> Well I have found out that there are 2 organisations trying to make sure animal rights are given a higher priority on the political agenda and they have organised a march in Lisbon on April 9th. The march starts at Campo Pequeno and goes to Assembleia da República, from 15:00 until 17:00.
> 
> ...


Just to update you on this. The start time is 2pm, not 3pm - sorry. The organisers have arranged FREE transport from various parts of the country including Faro, Coimbra and Porto :clap2: All the information regarding pick up points and times is on their website Animal. More than two thousand people are expected to attend so it should be a major event. If you care about how animals are treated and want to see laws introduced to protect them, then please show your support :clap2:


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

The Animal Rights march passed very successfully and I'm proud to have been part of it. No matter how long the fight, I hope we can eventually change the mentalities of those who think that it's ok to abuse animals. 

Someone with a website aimed at British expats said that the way animals are abused in Portugal is 'part of their culture' and if we are to live here we need to 'respect' that. I think that's complete rubbish and thankfully, many Portuguese do too! It's that kind of indifference that leads to the ongoing abuse of human and animal rights in the world. If everyone shrugged off abuse as 'culture' we would never have seen the end of slavery or apartheid! So don't be afraid to get involved or feel it's not your place to get involved just because you're not a native Portuguese! Here's a little footage of the march and, if you care about animals, I hope to see you next time )

YouTube - Marcha associação animal, manifestação nova lei defesa dos animais. São bento 9/4/11


----------

